# What's the best furry online game?



## SPICE (May 19, 2009)

There are a couple of sites with games for furries.
Some are multi-player others are solo.

In your opinion which particular game is worth playing?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 19, 2009)

Dunno, I don't know much...

Furcadia was sure interesting a while ago but now it's mostly dead.


----------



## Ikrit (May 19, 2009)

none of em.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> none of em.



/thread


----------



## Toaster (May 19, 2009)

Try none? Almost all furries suck at game programming and game DEV. They can't jack off and code at the same time lol.


----------



## Shindo (May 19, 2009)

SPICE was shut down


----------



## bringerofwin (May 19, 2009)

STARFOX: SHADOWS OF LYLAT

an open sauce(source) starfox-style game. check it out.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

Starfox isn't a furry game.


----------



## bringerofwin (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Starfox isn't a furry game.



I believe it is, if not; what must a game contain to be "furry"?


----------



## -Lucario- (May 19, 2009)

If the makers say it's furry, then it is furry.


----------



## bringerofwin (May 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> If the makers say it's furry, then it is furry.



That doesn't seem quite right, but ok. ill take it from someone more experienced than me


----------



## Ikrit (May 19, 2009)

bringerofwin said:


> I believe it is, if not; what must a game contain to be "furry"?


its like the square can be a rectangle but a rectangle can't be a square rule...


----------



## Leostale (May 19, 2009)

Try Perfect World they got a Race that is humanoid animals but still i don't think it's furry but it's fun playing it


----------



## pheonix (May 19, 2009)

lol furry online games, I didn't know such a thing existed. They must be terrible.


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2009)

Oh yeah there are plenty of tho-

Ooohhhh, you don't want flash porn games. Nevermind.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 20, 2009)

bringerofwin said:


> I believe it is, if not; what must a game contain to be "furry"?


Remember kids

Anthro =/= Furry
but
Furries like anthros


----------



## Ozriel (May 20, 2009)

bringerofwin said:


> I believe it is, if not; what must a game contain to be "furry"?



If the creators' intention was to make it for the fandom, then it is furry. Starfox is just another game intended for all audiences to play.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 20, 2009)

Let's don't get started what is furry and what isn't argument. I had enough of that on another forum. I just refer you to what they say what is furry on wikipedia.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 20, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Let's don't get started what is furry and what isn't argument. I had enough of that on another forum. I just refer you to what they say what is furry on wikipedia.


...you know wikipedia is often...oh say the worst place to point to define the furry fandom, it is established that characters in games that are Anthro and just that, Furries are the people in the fandom.

TWO, unless the developer made it FOR FURRIES, its not a furry game, just a freaking game with ANTHRO characters.

Darn furries getting their furry and anthro mixed up


----------



## Verin Asper (May 20, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Let's don't get started what is furry and what isn't argument. I had enough of that on another forum. I just refer you to what they say what is furry on wikipedia.


...you know wikipedia is often...oh say the worst place to point to define the furry fandom, it is established that characters in games that are Anthro and just that, Furries are the people in the fandom.

TWO, unless the developer made it FOR FURRIES, its not a furry game, just a freaking game with ANTHRO characters.

Darn furries getting their furry and anthro mixed up.

Theres only one furry game, and thats Furc, and dont say SL cause SL is definatly not a furry Online Social


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 20, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh yeah there are plenty of tho-
> 
> Ooohhhh, you don't want flash porn games. Nevermind.


I do >.>


----------



## Erewolf (May 20, 2009)

I shit you not, if you want a good furry mmo, GO FOR

*EARTH ETERNAL*

It's not fully out yet but if you give them your email they'll email you updates and tell you when the beta's opened c:

PS THERE ARE LIKE 22 DIFFERENT SPECIES TO BE. INORITE?!?!?!?


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2009)

Ark said:


> I do >.>



I prescribe the outdoors.


----------



## MattyK (May 20, 2009)

Mreh...
Second Life?

Otherwise None that I know of.



Erewolf said:


> I shit you not, if you want a good furry mmo, GO FOR
> 
> *EARTH ETERNAL*
> 
> ...



*LINKS NAO OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Mreh...
> Second Life?
> 
> Otherwise None that I know of.
> ...



I dunno if i would class SL as a furry game, it has it's furry sims but it is more of a mix.

Only one i know of is furcadia which really is an acquired taste.


----------



## Wreth (May 20, 2009)

http://www.eartheternal.com/
Free 3D browser based anthro MMO


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> http://www.eartheternal.com/
> Free 3D browser based anthro MMO



Doesn't look too bad, anyone know when it is due to be opend?, or is that still unknown?


----------



## Wreth (May 20, 2009)

Currently in closed beta stage


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

Didn't notice any of the "races" as they called them in rodent form , unless i missed it.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (May 20, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> http://www.eartheternal.com/
> Free 3D browser based anthro MMO



That looks pretty damn sweet

Oh, and RD, the "Longtail" race in EE is a rat, if you care at all


----------



## Erewolf (May 20, 2009)

http://www.eartheternal.com/player_races

all the races there. you can scroll too. xD

there is a 'longtail' race which is definitely a rodent


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2009)

http://www.destructoid.com/dust-is-like-odin-sphere-for-furries-132900.phtml#ext A friend just showed me this.


----------



## FiliaFlammae (May 21, 2009)

Earth Eternal does sound promising once it's released. I'll keep an eye on it.

If you're into more "sporadic" gaming than the typical MMO, I would recommend Skyrates. Completely browser-based, and set in real-time. Currently in beta testing. Basically, your character is a pilot of his/her own aircraft that can trade, fight in aerial combat, accept missions, and join factions. Races: fox, walrus, bear, ferret, giraffe, squirrel, monkey, boar, and cat.


----------



## Modern Chimera (May 21, 2009)

Furcadia is actually how I discovered I wasn't the only person that really liked anthropomorphic animals. A long time ago it was really fun. Then a lot of nasty people came on and it wasn't so much.

I dunno, YMMV. Check it out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 22, 2009)

Modern Chimera said:


> Furcadia is actually how I discovered I wasn't the only person that really liked anthropomorphic animals. A long time ago it was really fun. Then a lot of nasty people came on and it wasn't so much.
> 
> I dunno, YMMV. Check it out.



I still play furcadia, have done on and off for four years now, with the same originale character. Much has changed recently with their updates etc. It isn't easy finding a decent roleplay partner either now.


----------



## Bonzzai (May 22, 2009)

Uhh, depends on what you consider furry. If the makers call it "furry", I haven't heard of a single furry game. Not even Furcadia has "LOLFURRY" all over the front page. It has anthropomorphic characters.

I'd say go for World of Warcraft. TAUREN.


----------



## Snack (May 23, 2009)

Rape.


----------



## Marie (May 23, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> http://www.eartheternal.com/
> Free 3D browser based anthro MMO


 
This looks awesome


----------



## Shindo (May 23, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Rape.



OMG U PLAY RAPE TOO?


----------



## Princessblizzardsnow (Mar 24, 2013)

http://antilia-game.com/ this may at the moment be "online" every month or so for one day or more but its a great furry game that is in the works o.o


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 24, 2013)

Toaster said:


> Try none? Almost all furries suck at game programming and game DEV. They can't jack off and code at the same time lol.



I beg to differ my good Sir....


----------

